

Show HN: Anyfetch – Get relevant information directly in your inbox - robinricard
http://anyfetch.com/

======
robinricard
Hi! I'm Robin, an engineer at Anyfetch. Ask us anything. We're pre-launching
the product and we would like some HN feedback!

~~~
seahorse
Can you say more about how you got the idea people want to be scheduling
meetings? I find I often want to bail out of meetings, not encourage them.

